# Travel Trailer Refrigerator Advice Needed



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

I have an older (1980s) model 5th wheel trailer at the deer lease. The refrigerator/freezer up and quit on me between trips to the lease, and now I need to replace it. I am really ignorant of this stuff, and I need some help. (Right now, I can't even remember the manufacturer of the trailer. I think is is something like Carry-Light?) Are these things fairly standard? It is about 4" high and has a freezer on the top (separate door) and is not a stand alone, but is built into the cabinet, so to speak. Where would I start looking for a replacement? Would any refrigerator, like one from Best Buy that was approximately the same dimensions work, or would I need to buy a direct replacement? I will find out the manufacturer as soon as I can and let you know, but I need some 2Cool guidance. Thanks in advance!

Dennis


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

If you will always have electricity and just using it for hunting camp (not traveling vacations) I would remove the refrig and get some good measurements and replace it with the residential refrig unit of your choice. You may have to trim it out a bit to look right in the cabinets. 
Check the prices of RV refrigerators at Channelview RV on I-10 @ Dell Dale.
All this is assuming you don't want to repair it. There are RV techs that will make a "house call".


----------



## od (Mar 20, 2009)

*Fridge Replacement*

Times 2 on that reply. I have a 95 Shasta and I also keep it up at the lease and it already came with an electric (only) ice box. You can pick one up at Sam's Club for around $150 and be trouble free for a long time. A little trim here and there and anchor it down in the back (from the outside) same as the one already there and its a done deal. Not rocket science You'll have no problem. Unless you can fix yours cheaper. Good luck.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Agree with red express. Since this is an older 80s RV, that fridge was due for meltdown. Believe it or not, it should be easy to get out, and you can replace with a smaller regular refrigerator ( I assume that was a smaller unit). They are a lot cheaper than RV Gas and Electric Fridge. You won't need a gas model since you won't be on the road with food in it. Oh, and by the way, don't forget to shut the gas off on the old fridge gas line when you pull out the old unit. Even if it was built in it still has trim around it and if you have to cut some, just get new trim to make it fit. Should have room above it for a Neon man cave sign too.


----------



## phanagriff (Dec 23, 2011)

Replaced mine a few years ago from Conn's. Unit was actually larger than what I had in there. Saber saw, trim, and stained. Looks like a factory install. Was really cheap way to do it!


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

If you want to repair the old one there are resources on the net like forums and used parts dealers. I've repaired 2 and replaced one with an aftermarket 110 v unit. On the last one I repaired I found a guy on rvforum that had the exact parts I needed as spares and he made me a double throw down deal. It is usually a board.

SG2


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

If you decide to replace with like fridge check out PPL for a replacement, they usually have decent prices. They are located at 59S/BW8
http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/rv_parts_rv_accessories.htm


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks to all for the responses and suggestions........I think I am going to look for an aftermarket 110v replacement. I've just got to get the measurements of the cabinet in the trailer. Thanks again!!


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

If you replace the OEM frig with a household 120VAC unit, how do you get it through the trailer door to get inside the trailer?


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

mas360 said:


> If you replace the OEM frig with a household 120VAC unit, how do you get it through the trailer door to get inside the trailer?


Apartment fridges will fit thru the door.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Before you go through the trouble of replacing, make sure you have a good battery in the trailer. The controller board uses 12 VDC from the battery. Even plugged into shore power and the invertor running, mine would not work when it died until I replace the battery, and then the fridge started working again. I got that advice here on 2Cool, and it saved me a couple hundred dollars having to just replace the battery vs a new fridge.


----------

